# DeWalt DW788 Type 1 needs manual



## Yavanna (Sep 30, 2016)

Hello Everyone… I am just starting out with scroll-sawing.
I found a Type 1 DeWalt on Craigslist but the seller didn't have the manual. 
After doing some reading on several scrollsaw forums (or fora?) it appears that the Type 1 and the Delta 40-690 are identical. 
There are several of the Delta manuals available for about $12 on ebay (free shipping).
Should I go on an order one of those? 
Any other newbie-necessary advice for me? 
Thanks


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Can you not find this manual on line and print it out? https://www.manualslib.com/manual/556654/Dewalt-Dw788.html


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I once had a type two DeWalt 788 but killed in in 20 months of use. I have a friend that had to replace the motor on his 788 every year for five years until he gave up on it. This is a great cutting saw as long as you are cutting thin material. Plywood. My friend and I both use ours for making toys cutting 1 1/2" pine and this saw will not stand up with that kind of use. I now have Hegner saws.


----------



## Yavanna (Sep 30, 2016)

Thank you Jim….

When I did a search, noting came up. And then I was concerned that I wouldn't be able to determine if the manual was for a Type 1 or Type 2. 
This one has a copyright date of 1997 so it's for a Type 1.

As for using the saw, since I'm just starting out it should suffice. 
I don't intend to cut much else except 3/4 inch pine, and maybe basswood and Baltic birch.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Yavanna;
There are a great many DeWalt 788s out there and there are users that know a lot more about your saw than I do. There are three forums I frequent, all on scroll sawing. I recommend them all.http://forum.scrollsawer.com/
http://www.scrollsawvillage.com/forum
http://www.stevedgood.com/community/index.php
There are many uses for a scroll saw. I suggest you investigate them all. Too many people just do one type of scroll saw work, Fretwork. I do not do fretwork but I have done: Box and bowl making, compound cutting, intarsia, toy making, puzzle making, segmentation, sign lettering, and my personal favorite, double bevel inlay.


----------

